# Atlas Mf Rebuild  Help



## Rodney Young (May 25, 2016)

Any one have a drawing or the measurements for the back gear shaft? Also need to know if the shaft is drilled at the same angle/ orientation on each end or are the offset holes drilled at different angles or not in line with each other at each end?
  As I am reassembling my Atlas MF mill I am finding a "few" issues where some enterprising individual has (repaired???) various items on the mill. the current issue is the back gear pivot shaft, it appears to be too short, the hole for the pin to attach/align it with the selector knob has been drilled twice, wrong both times as, if I assemble it as it was the gears will not mesh equally on the main shaft and the back gears. I will have to fill in the holes in the back gear lever and redrill as they too have been messed with considerably, will try JB weld as the part that was drilled appears to be ZAMAK?
   It is obvious that this is not the original shaft as you can see the lathe tool marks along the entire length of the shaft and it was left rough even where the bushings run. Will need bushings also but should be able to turn those on my lathe. The shaft used will cost me about $100.00 CAD by the time I get it shipped so want to try and make my own!
  Will be adding pictures soon. Thanks.
  Rodney


----------



## Mondo (May 27, 2016)

I regret I have no drawing or dimensions at this time, but there is one available on Ebay, item # 371630138349

Spiral_Chips


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 27, 2016)

The back gear eccentric original drawing can be found here: 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/atlas-m1-251b-back-gear-eccentric-pdf.1465/

And a reproduction drawing that I have from some source unknown below.   I have not checked the validity of either of these so caveat emptor.


----------



## Rodney Young (May 28, 2016)

Thanks guys,
  What I am looking for is the specs on the shaft itself, mine is not the original and doesnt fit properly so I want to make a new one that is correct.
  Rodney


----------



## wa5cab (May 29, 2016)

Rodney,

I don't think that anyone yet has the factory drawing on the back gear shaft.  What I would suggest is that Tuesday you call Clausing 800-323-0972.  Ask for Lauran Brazier.  Since Jolene retired, she seems to be the best one to speak to.  The back gear shaft part number is M1-250 if you have an MFB or MFC or M1-250 if you have an MFA or MF.  Ask her whether they have one or not, and if so, how much?  If she says "yes" and quotes you a price, it's of course up to you whether or not you buy it.  It probably won't be cheap, because prices are today's prices, not those from the 1940's.  But if they still have any in stock, they won't send out drawings.  If she says "no", ask her whether she can email you the drawing.  Go ahead and ask for both.  If they still have them, choices will usually be as a TIF or as a PDF.  If you don't mention TIF, I think they will just send a PDF.  I always get TIF's because I can edit and clean them up (they are usually pretty bad, with a lot of background trash.  The originals that they scanned a few years ago are many years old).  If she sends you the drawings, please either send to me direct or upload to Downloads in the Atlas Drawings folder under the Atlas, Craftsman & AA folder.

I would also recommend while you have the back gears out of the machine that you replace the two M6-249 Bushings.  She probably has those.  And if you factor in what it will cost you in time and fuel to identify, find and go get them locally, probably won't cost you any more overall.  And it's a good thing to try to keep Clausing well disposed toward us hobbyists.

While I'm writing, I note that in all of the Atlas Mill parts manuals dating back to 1942, none show the pin that attaches the M1-251(*) to the shaft.  We need to ID that and get it onto the parts manuals.  Was the one you removed from yours solid, tapered groove, or roll?  The parts list calls for a 1/8" x 5/8" groove pin on the other end.  They could be the same except that the right eccentric is much larger than the left.


----------



## Rodney Young (May 29, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> Rodney,
> 
> I don't think that anyone yet has the factory drawing on the back gear shaft.  What I would suggest is that Tuesday you call Clausing 800-323-0972.  Ask for Lauran Brazier.  Since Jolene retired, she seems to be the best one to speak to.  The back gear shaft part number is M1-250 if you have an MFB or MFC or M1-250 if you have an MFA or MF.  Ask her whether they have one or not, and if so, how much?  If she says "yes" and quotes you a price, it's of course up to you whether or not you buy it.  It probably won't be cheap, because prices are today's prices, not those from the 1940's.  But if they still have any in stock, they won't send out drawings.  If she says "no", ask her whether she can email you the drawing.  Go ahead and ask for both.  If they still have them, choices will usually be as a TIF or as a PDF.  If you don't mention TIF, I think they will just send a PDF.  I always get TIF's because I can edit and clean them up (they are usually pretty bad, with a lot of background trash.  The originals that they scanned a few years ago are many years old).  If she sends you the drawings, please either send to me direct or upload to Downloads in the Atlas Drawings folder under the Atlas, Craftsman & AA folder.
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert,
  I'll give them a call, thanks for the name, that should make it a little easier! I can't comment on the pin as that is also one of the......non standard parts, I knew I had an issue when I went to remove the back gear assembly and saw the "curved pin" sticking out that held the assemby to the shaft! Will post a picture for comic relief. I think they tried to correct the fact that the shaft was drilled wrong by bending the pin and drilling the pivot assembly to align the back gears.


  No it didn't bend coming out... thats the way it was jambed in with part of it sticking out and almost hitting the housing when the selector was turned to engage/disengage the back gears. 


  Rodney


----------



## wa5cab (May 30, 2016)

Ouch,


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rodney, any info to update? 
Were you able to contact Clausing?


----------



## Rodney Young (Jun 22, 2016)

34_40 said:


> Rodney, any info to update?
> Were you able to contact Clausing?


Hi Robert,
  Found one on Ebay so never called them. When the part comes in I will take some pictures and include what measurements I can.
  Rodney


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update Rodney.

I'll try to be patient waiting for the pics.....  rofl... B-)


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 24, 2016)

OK on finding one.  I finally got the M1-250 drawing yesterday if anyone else ever needs it.  It should have arrived with the arbor drawings but M1-552 (shaft for the oil pump) got sent instead.  I'll put it in Downloads when I get around to cleaning it up.

I am almost finished with the drawing for M1-570 Shell Mill Driver.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Rodney Young (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally getting around to taking pics of the replacement shaft for the Mill, been busy with yard work/ landscaping and cleaning the parts for the Southbend Heavy 10 I'm rebuilding right now.
  You can see from the pics that the original shaft as I expected was a home made part and poorly made at that!!!


 Next is the lever for the shaft, now that I have the new shaft for a guide I am going to drill out the damaged pin holes in the lever assm., bush them and redrill them.



Need to replace the bushings in the back gear assm too, still can't figure out how they damaged them so bad, can only guess that the original shaft must have been damaged somehow and they forced it through the bushings??




May take a while to get it put back together with so many other projects on the go right now, I thought retirement was supposed to be relaxing?
  Rodney


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for making time for all of us with the pics and write-up.
Man that piece was pretty beat up.  Did it come apart easily?  Or was it all "jammed together"?


----------



## Rodney Young (Jul 16, 2016)

yah...was quite a mess, made me very concerned about the rest of the machine but it is actually in very good condition(other than the back gear assm). Only other thing I had to replace was the main shaft bearings, one was packed with grease to quiet it down I assume and a belt, so far anyway. Long way to go to comp,ete the rebuild but all gears etc. look good!
  Came apart real easy as the hole was almost big enough for 2 pins  The only reason it stayed in was the extreme bend in the pin I think.
  Rodney


----------



## 34_40 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. And I guess all things considered you'll not have to spend to much to get'er in working shape.


----------

